# July 2018 Slingshot Build Challenge



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Happy Fourth!

I've been hammered at work building the advertisements and web displays for our sales, hence the delayed presentation of this Challenge. Sorry!

Last month we made Chalices, undeniably a (super fine) gateway frame into shooting AND building. We had a number of newcomers to the Challenge throw their hat in the ring and guys, that is fantastic. The stuff on display in that thread will be eye-candy till the end of days. Let's keep it going!

This month, to increase the difficulty level just a little bit we're actually going to take a step backwards.

This month, I challenge you to forsake the entirety of your toolbox save for one item!

Yes sir, a one-tool challenge.

Could you be cheeky and pick a Swiss Army Tool? Sure, totally. We won't think of you any less!

Take a picture of your single tool next to your raw materials before and after finishing! Post your "start" shot once you take it! And if you need to saw-out a blank from a board for a board-cut, don't worry. We won't count the saw!

I personally have decided to use the most ridiculous pocket knife I own, the grossly overbuilt and completely drool-worthy Kershaw Tremor. Easily four or five times too much blade for tasks like cutting the inside of the fork curves or making grooves for bands, I think it will force me to slow down and really consider which portion of this wicked recurve blade I use for which cuts. Hopefully the exercise proves more beneficial to my skillset than ache to my skull!

Included is a picture below beside a normal size post-it note so you can see just how dumb this thing really is. When I get home, I'll dig up a fork to use for the challenge.

Happy building!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a nice only tool buddy


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Okay I'm in. One tool. This also means no sandpaper or steelwool or anything else, correct? Just what we can do with the one tool?

Here's mine. Maple fork, I just hope its dry enough. We'll see.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Yep, no sandpaper.

Unless you're some kind of heathen who picks a single grade of sandpaper for your tool??

I shudder at the thought..


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Is a 3D printer considered ONE tool?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Since the saw out does not count, I think I'll use one of my dinosaur tools. I just need to pick a frame


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, my chalice build failed...

So here's to July!
I am in. And I almost went very much like you, Buckskin Dave... but I chose to be a little rough around the edges since the cut out doesn't count. Material is locally sourced ash... it will soon be bad ash pfs.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

This is a cool idea SlingNerd I can’t wait to see what people come up with????


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Does this blank from a birch fork count?








If I'm still within the challenge boundaries when it's finished this will be me offering ????


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm in.

I don't know what species of tree produced this fork, but its stump was at the bottom of the garden until I chopped it out a few years ago. The branches have been lying around getting eaten by bugs. It seems very much like maple or birch, but the bark says different.

My tool is a carving knife that I made from a 1065 steel offcut from the Linbide saw factory. The handle is Sydney ********.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I finished this one today!









I've made a bunch of these "Boo Shooters" generally per the tutorial by Charles. But I've always wanted to try shaping a bamboo spatula or spoon into a shooter using only a knife. No too hard, but you do have to be very aware of working with the grain. You can remove a sizable splinter of wood with a careless cut!









Banded her up with 2040 tubes on tabs. At 3/4 butterfly, 3/8 steel hits hard!

Lot of fun!

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Im in, now off to the woods to find a suitable fork! 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Decision made. I will post material and tool tonight after work.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice work Kawkan! First one done for July.







And brother your tube set and ties are as neat as it gets. Nice work.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Here Ya' go.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hella creative man! 


KawKan said:


> I finished this one today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mr. B. Dave,

I have a curious question for you. Are you related to Buckskin Dave of Truckee, CA.?

Actually. In the nearest future I will be seeking a sling that Dennis the Menace would have coveted with humble regard. In this case Dennis is 6'2" and about 225lbs in full character. Indeed this sling will be honored for the real world ability to rip a can in two with a marble. However it will become an integral piece of a stage prop that will bring a sense of reality to the scene. I bet I can buy a DtM sling somewhere in the googleverse, but my hope to find a forum member with a vision to be Dennis for a little while, and see what I see.

And recommendations for such a task would be greatly appreciation and rewarded with a program of positive prose for your patience! Mojave Mo


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@flipgun: I'm not sure there's enough juice in that jug to get the job done!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Wait? Yer gonna get loaded and chew yer self a sling......??


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

@flipgun: I'm not sure there's enough juice in that jug to get the job done!

Actually, there is none in that jug.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've done some more fine carving to peel off the high spots and some scraping with the front bevel of the blade to smooth out the wood in lieu of sandpaper.

Now the first application of epoxy and glitter to fill the worm holes.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Starting a new cedar fork and trying out a new (to me) whittler! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> Mr. B. Dave,
> 
> I have a curious question for you. Are you related to Buckskin Dave of Truckee, CA.?
> 
> ...


No I'm not related to anybody in Truckee CA. I of course am the original BuckSkin Dave famed in off key song and badly written story. I gots the slingshot and the beard to prove it


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

ash said:


> I've done some more fine carving to peel off the high spots and some scraping with the front bevel of the blade to smooth out the wood in lieu of sandpaper.
> 
> Now the first application of epoxy and glitter to fill the worm holes.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure we supposed to use a finish. I dunno. I'm scraping with my bevel slightly canted to drag and not dig. Getting it not smooth, but a little less rough.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nuts! I'm going to have to with a rasp after all. Osage is just too tough.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Off to a good start!









I'm liking the new knife. I whittled a while, stropped a while, then whittled some more. Somewhere in there the knife got sharp. I had prepped the blade with an Arkansas stone and strop, but must have stopped too soon.

Then we found a grip that suits us both. I'm holding her with my thumb and index finger covering half of the blade, with the remaining three fingers on the handle for most cuts. Front half of the blade is doing all the work, and begging for more.

Oh, the road goes on forever and the party never ends!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@flipgun, We're going to let go to a rasp this time, but only if you promise to demo this jug technique in the near future!

Our curiosity is running wild!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

KawKan said:


> @flipgun, We're going to let go to a rasp this time, but only if you promise to demo this jug technique in the near future!
> 
> Our curiosity is running wild!


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Guess a Dremel is out??


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Cut the handle and forks to size!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Calling this little cedar fork done!









Banded her up with 10 inches of 1632 on tabs, 1/2 inch leather pouch with Tex_Shooter style wet forming.









I got her as smooth as I could with the sharp edge of the knife and then burnished with the back of the blade.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Great challenge! Thanks for the prod to break away from doing the same old builds!


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Looks great and bet smells good too!!WS


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

KawKan said:


> Calling this little cedar fork done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really great job there!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice job KawKan! You did a lot with a little.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:banana: :thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've gone as far as I can with a rasp. If I keep trying to get it smoother, I'll just grind it away.

































A good Challenge SN, I got a nice shooter out of it. But you know that now I just have GOT to sand and finish this girl. Looking forward to the August Challenge.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> I've gone as far as I can with a rasp. If I keep trying to get it smoother, I'll just grind it away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blows my mind it was done with a rasp. Jeeze Ive got a long way to go haha. Beautiful work my friend. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Sir! I started "sporterizing" old military rifles into hunting showboats with my father when I was about 9. Busting off the old finish and grinding the laminates to basic shape with a rasp was my job. No such thing as a useless skill I guess.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Thank you Sir! I started "sporterizing" old military rifles into hunting showboats with my father when I was about 9. Busting off the old finish and grinding the laminates to basic shape with a rasp was my job. No such thing as a useless skill I guess.


Thats awesome sir Id love a chance to learn from a craftsman like yourself, those skills are disapearing from this world all too fast. I learned to sporterize surplus rifles with my dad and uncle and to this day my favorite rifle is a redone Mosin setup as a classic 'scout' rifle. I still have the old Shooters Biblr circa 1970 my uncle gave me to get familiar with. Lovely bit of nostalgia this:
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is just what we did. New noses, plates on the grip and cheek pieces. Boy! That's a memory that has some dust on it.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sweet little shooter flipgun!

That curve should fit a back pocket or a hand!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

KawKan said:


> Calling this little cedar fork done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love those tabs buddy they make it so quiet. Great job on that cedar!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, @Ibojoe!

I seem to be putting tubes and tabs on everything I make lately.

They are quiet. They seem to extend the already good life of the tubes. And I seem to shoot very consistently with this setup!

What's not to like?


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

I use tubes from Kent Elastomer on all my Power Strikes! Use 3/16 by 3/32 black 50 foot rolls what does Tubes and tabs that extend the life of the tubes mean, think t he tubes i use are latex pure rubber or so they say have gotten close to 1500 shots before the tube usually breaks at the pouch and that is pulling around wheels and have cam action on some models??


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

a cool idea :violin:


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

This was way more of a challenge than I anticipated..the flat saw rasp wasn’t the best choice..but it was great fun and it’s been cool seeing the goods people have come up with..the hardest thing was fighting the urge not to sand this natty up..I left a bit of bark on in an effort to hide the poor finish..slopped some polyurethane on it???? looks like a slugs crawled on it????


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks good from here! Really like the shape. I had to fight the urge to sand also, that's why as soon as I presented in the parameters of the _challenge I grabbed for the paper and am on my third coat of Tru-Oil. _


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Looks good from here! Really like the shape. I had to fight the urge to sand also, that's why as soon as I presented in the parameters of the challenge I grabbed for the paper and am on my third coat of Tru-Oil.


Thanks bud..this is what it was supposed to look like but I couldn't pull it off







Now I've shot it I'm happy with the shape..but I think one day I'll need to reveal what really lies beneath ????


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice job everyone! I gave it a go, but kept it really simple, this was a hard challenge for me. 

















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ain't a thing wrong with simple. Nice cup and a good balance.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well I held out till I can’t stand it anymore. Here we go! I don’t have my first flip but I have the original knife that made it. My Daddy let me cut off some of the bark off. It was the first thing that I ever cut. I hope this isn’t more than my hands can take


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

KawKan said:


> I finished this one today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed we're using the same ring style magnets lol.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Well I held out till I can't stand it anymore. Here we go! I don't have my first flip but I have the original knife that made it. My Daddy let me cut off some of the bark off. It was the first thing that I ever cut. I hope this isn't more than my hands can take


Whoop, whoop! Glad you are jumping in!

That is one sweet folder!

Looks likes it's doing nice work.

Every few cuts, admire the way the blade works that wood, and remind yourself that a relaxed hand is a happy hand!

Looking forward to following your progress!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

BushpotChef said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > I finished this one today!
> ...


They hold a butt-load of ammo!

What's not to like?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

MIsling said:


> Nice job everyone! I gave it a go, but kept it really simple, this was a hard challenge for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good shooter!

That a mulberry fork?


----------



## BTO (May 15, 2018)

A one tool challenge seems fun, i´m in. I´m going to use my old carving knife. I like to use a knife but I have never tried to complete a build with just a knife so this is going to be a challenge.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

KawKan said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job everyone! I gave it a go, but kept it really simple, this was a hard challenge for me.
> ...


I'm not sure what that little fork was. I either never knew, or just don't remember.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Brought it to work to fiddle with on my breaks today. Once I finish roughing it with my knife Im going to sand it with just 80 grit and hit it with one rub down of BLO then poly treat it. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTO (May 15, 2018)

I did not really have a plan when I started carving but somewhere along the way I thought, this looks like a peghead shooter. So I made my first peghead shooter ever and considering I only used a knife I think it turned out quite good. I finished it of with BLO and put some TBB bands on it.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

That's a good one BTO.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is Very nice, I would have been proud to have done that myself, Good knife work,


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That peg head shooter is very sweet! Is it burnished?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTO (May 15, 2018)

KawKan said:


> That peg head shooter is very sweet! Is it burnished?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used the knife like a card scraper, that gave me a pretty smooth finish.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

BTO said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > That peg head shooter is very sweet! Is it burnished?
> ...


That's what I call burnishing. I was pleasantly surprised with my results recently, and you piece may be better! The cedar I worked on picked up a respectable shine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Well I held out till I can't stand it anymore. Here we go! I don't have my first flip but I have the original knife that made it. My Daddy let me cut off some of the bark off. It was the first thing that I ever cut. I hope this isn't more than my hands can take
> ...


Yeah, Kawkan I liked the slipjoint as well. That's an old Schrade Uncle Henry Stockman isn't it Ibojoe?


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

[Well this is as smooth as its going to get with a knife edge so i guess I'm done as far as the challenge goes. You can bet as soon as this is posted I'm running for my rasps and sand paper to do this thing a wee bit of justice.  Great challenge Slignerd. Was harder than we thought I think. Looking forward to next month Bro.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good looking, very functional slingshot!

The handle shaping looks good, but I think you did your best work making that nice arc inside the fork. That's going to be a joy to see when you're shooting that one!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Good looking, very functional slingshot!
> 
> The handle shaping looks good, but I think you did your best work making that nice arc inside the fork. That's going to be a joy to see when you're shooting that one!


Thanks Kawkan but when its really finished I wont be shooting it. Its going to a friend I think. Tell you one thing, I need to learn how to take better pictures. My stuff ain't great but it all looks so much better than the pictures seem to show. I had my daughter look at some of my slings and then the pic's I take and she confirmed that I stink with the camera. I suspected as much.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice cup and good form. We may need Sister Thread to show how we finished out.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Buckskin Dave said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


Yeah it's an old schrade, a really good knife. My Dad got it for being on the school board. My how things have changed!! I felt this was a good occasion to break it out.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Buckskin Dave said:


> [Well this is as smooth as its going to get with a knife edge so i guess I'm done as far as the challenge goes. You can bet as soon as this is posted I'm running for my rasps and sand paper to do this thing a wee bit of justice.  Great challenge Slignerd. Was harder than we thought I think. Looking forward to next month Bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave that's a good looking shooter! This was a tough chalange and you've pulled it off nicely.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

BTO said:


> I did not really have a plan when I started carving but somewhere along the way I thought, this looks like a peghead shooter. So I made my first peghead shooter ever and considering I only used a knife I think it turned out quite good. I finished it of with BLO and put some TBB bands on it.
> 
> IMG_0460.JPG IMG_0463.JPG
> IMG_0464.JPG IMG_0468.JPG
> IMG_0466.JPG IMG_0471.JPG


That's very impressive mate


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well, I have a whole new respect for wood carvers!! I got to tell ya Kawkan, your the man for cutting those forks off with a knife. Anyway this is a white oak mountain flip like those of my childhood. Mine was made by my dad from a willow fork with a pocket knife and a piece of glass, banded with liinitex rubber bands that he used to wrap grafts on trees. The pouch was tied on with trot line cord and big enough to load a cannon ball in. I went to a little country school where everyone had one in their hip pocket. Our flips were short stout and beat to death with rocks, something we had an abundance of.
Anyway I didn't collect a shop full of wood working tools for nothing. It's in there now waiting to be sanded and finished. Here is my offering for July


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@Ibojoe, that is one stout looking oak slingshot! That curve looks like it would fit a hand in a comfortable and secure way. You certainly found a good stick! Your elastic attachment is an amazing thing, too. I've never seen that setup live and in person, but I've read that it was used alot to put food on the table back in the depression days. As to, sizing the forks with a knife, that wasn't too hard with a narrow cedar fork. I'd still be whittling on an oak fork like yours!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks good! That's gonna finish out real nice. The way you have the bands on the fork is how my mother showed me how to do it and the Texas Charlie pouch hook up is the best for in the field hunting.

Old School still Cool.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That band setup was really only used by adults. It's a squirrel set up used mainly for shooting up. Us kids had a regular Ott set up.
I heard the story a hundred times... If it weren't for flips and a good crop of rabbits, we would have starved to death during the depression. I loved those old stories.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Not much progress here, just some fork tip work and bug hole filling.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Had a bit of a failure, the fork I chose ended up having a little to much internal damage to make a reliable little shooter. Chose this one because it was small and curvy and my knife was huge. Maximum challenge, you know? Anyway, win aome lose some!

It'll be my first foray into epoxy filling, though.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Drop it in the finish thread when you're through. Eh?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've run out of epoxy, run out of time and wore out my knife on removing glazing putty from our old windows. I guess that means I should call it done and band it up:









It's a suspected maple fork from a tree that was cut down at my house before I moved here. Found the bug eaten fork in the undergrowth.









Bug holes are filled with epoxy and random glitter and pearl powder. Bands are tapered theraband blue. Starting and tool pics on the first page.









It's begging to be sanded and polished, so I will post the results in the other thread.


----------

